# Moin aus Hamburg!



## KimDotCom (21. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute,

mein Name ist Tommy, leidenschaftliche WOW-Zocker aus Hamburg! Ich freue mich über interessanten Austausch zum Gamen, aber auch zu allgemeinen Themen unter Gleichgesinnten.

VG aus Hamburg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2014)

Moin Moin, dafür musst du aber keinen Thread aufmachen, kannst einfach in die bisher vorhandenen schreiben. Wenn jeder hier nen Thread aufmachen würde, der Chatten will, wäre es ziemlich unübersichtlich


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Januar 2014)

Moin nach Hamburg, soll ja ganz schön da sein


----------

